# My Schwinn Little Guys



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2010)

I acquired all of these in the collection I just bought. A read and cream 16" mini balloon bike with chrome rack, a Blue Lil Tiger, a red Bantam (Nov 62), a blue Pixie, and a 16" blue stingray looking bike (another Pixie?). Can anyone tell me what the value of these may be as I will be looking to get rid of them. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 10, 2010)

Shawn, 

PM sent.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Shawn! I think my favorite is the little red & white one in the foreground, with those pin stiped wheels. It looks like a little bigger brother to my circa-1950 Colson trike having very close paint schemes on wheels and front fender.

Dave


----------

